# vistin trip



## billy007 (Aug 28, 2009)

hi please could anyone point me in the right direction going to come over on a little veiw in trip wat to look at areas castelo branco and leiria wat would the best place to stop and a rough cost for car hire and bb for 2 of us for a week in july any info will be appreciated


----------

